# Mt Washington 4/2/2010 Cog Rail Road



## skidmarks (Apr 4, 2010)

Warm no wind and bluebird skies!!

Game Plan Skin up Cog and ski down Ammo Ravine for the first time.
I've heard great things sbout the trip. Also wanted to look at Great Gulf options. Burts Ravine looks good too.
http://www.mapmyhike.com/hike/united-states/nh/-jackson/494126978452625436


Started up around 8 am. Parking lot was starting to fill up you would have thought they were running the lift!!
Snow was real soft but very nice had a great ski down. At the base of the ravine you could see the avalanche damage from last January. It makes you seem very insignificant in the larger picture of nature!! Tight slog out between the trees back to the Cog base station. 

Working on the video.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 4, 2010)

We just missed each other, skidmarks. I did the same route but left an hour earlier and lapped the East Snowfields before skiing down AR. The avi debris field is indeed crazy. I couldn't help but mutter a quick profanity to myself when I crested the ridge and saw it up close. Not sure which route you came down but the main gully was starting to open up a bit with two water induced openings. Probably won't make it to next week.


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 4, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> We just missed each other, skidmarks. I did the same route but left an hour earlier and lapped the East Snowfields before skiing down AR. The avi debris field is indeed crazy. I couldn't help but mutter a quick profanity to myself when I crested the ridge and saw it up close. Not sure which route you came down but the main gully was starting to open up a bit with two water induced openings. Probably won't make it to next week.



My friend Mike skied the gully but I came down skiers left. Looking at Burts and Great Gulf for next week.


----------



## severine (Apr 4, 2010)

Love that pic with them skinning up right next to the railway! Nice job!


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 4, 2010)

severine said:


> Love that pic with them skinning up right next to the railway! Nice job!



Yes It came out better than I pictured it!


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 5, 2010)

*Up the Cog Video*

Video Trip Report


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice job like usual on the vid.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice! Thanks for the video and the stoke! I think my Sunday plans just changed from Loon to Ammo!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 6, 2010)

That was awesome!


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 6, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Nice! Thanks for the video and the stoke! I think my Sunday plans just changed from Loon to Ammo!



It's a little bit of a bushwack out at the bottom. Stay to the left of the river and find the hiking trail back to the cog base. It's not pretty.


PS: watch out for the open water in the main gully


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 6, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> It's a little bit of a bushwack out at the bottom. Stay to the left of the river and find the hiking trail back to the cog base. It's not pretty.
> 
> 
> PS: watch out for the open water in the main gully


+1

I would want a report before doing Ammo this weekend.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 7, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> +1
> 
> I would want a report before doing Ammo this weekend.



I hear ya. Weather report has me a little concerned too.



skidmarks said:


> It's a little bit of a bushwack out at the bottom. Stay to the left of the river and find the hiking trail back to the cog base. It's not pretty.
> 
> 
> PS: watch out for the open water in the main gully



Thanks for the heads up. Hopefully, there's still something left for me.


----------

